# Otters are SAD!



## Overread

1





f5.6, ISO 400, 1/125sec

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3500/3230272764_00322bbc98_o.jpg

2




f5.6, ISO 200, 1/60sec

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3256/3229425793_2c98b9f4ea_o.jpg

3




f5.6, ISO 400, 1/125sec

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3317/3229424805_a5af920520_o.jpg

4




f5.6, ISO 400, 1/125sec

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3449/3229423197_f2faca3883_o.jpg

Otters from Marwell zoo - all photos taken with Canon 400D, Canon 70-200mm f2.8 IS, 1.4 Teleconverter and polarizer. Of two minds about the polarizer - on some fronts I really like it, but it does push me to using higher ISOs than I like to with my 400d (ie higher than 200) - it also conflicts with the lenshood - infact it means I can't use the hood when using it well. Still I like it for its counter glass reflections. 

Any comments/crits welcome - thank you


----------



## invisible

Nice set. The first one is lostprophet-good.


----------



## kundalini

So you made it to Marwell, (land of no wolves?).  Well done on the Otters.

The TC is going to loose you ~1 stop and the CPL will be another ~1-1/2 stop.  Higher ISO is the counter punch.

(If you had numbered the photos,) I would give #2 the best of the lot for me, with #1 a close second.


----------



## Overread

yah I was taking a brightness hit - and the day was very typical with weathe (that means nice thick cloud all day - well till closing time when the sun came out )

thanks for the compliments both  
*goes to add numbers*


----------



## keybq

that is awesome the 4 one is the best


----------



## TwoRails

Boy-howdy!  What an expression in the first shot!  I like them all but probably looked at #1 the longest.


----------



## The Empress

aaawww they do look sad  but still very cute lol great series!


----------



## Wozza

The forth shot is my favourite as it shows the animal interacting with the enviroment.


----------



## matt-l

LP hasn't seen this yet? Odd. The first shot is very nice and emotional. The third is well...funny! Who wouldn't want a ball full of otter! I think the second shot or the last shot are the best! great work. Try and get a little lower, almost eye level will make for a spectacular shot.


----------



## Overread

Thanks for the compliments 

Matt - I would have got lower, just that they were in a boardered cage - it had wood round the edges so I had to stay a bit higher (and fully low as possible was at a horrid height that I could not maintain steady at).


----------



## icassell

I like 'em -- especially #4.  I have the same constant fight with myself ... I have both a 1.4X and a 2X TC and a CP.  I'll be wrestling with ISO and then remember that I have the convertor and/or the CP on the lens -- then what to do?

Ian


----------



## Overread

Glad to know I am not the only one 
honestly I have no idea as to the solution, though I want to give the polarizer a try in really bright conditions, its clear that in the zoo behind glass it is a bonus, but it needs flash support or no TC (and flash on glass leads to problems of its own).


----------



## LaFoto

No need for them to be sad! Once they see *me* trying to take their photos they all  roll_over_the_floor_with_laughter !!!


----------



## pugnacious33

I like 'em! Otter drinking is the best of the bunch though. Nice shootin'!


----------



## Antarctican

Wonderful series, Overread!! The otter in that first one was practicing his 'sad puppy eyes' look. And I also really like the last one...with the reflection, the curve of his body down to the water's edge, and the little toes all visible on his foot.


----------



## epp_b

The last one is the best.   It has good composition and shows gesture and character.


----------



## jv08

I like all of them. The #4 is my favorite.


----------



## Overread

Thanks all 
LaFoto - looks better than my first otter shots 
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u275/overmind_2000/my%20works/zoo%201/IMG_1098m.jpg
only one which did not come out as a blurry, brown dart of soggy fur  Triksy things is otters!


----------



## Marco

Don't be afraid to use a higher iso.
If you get the exposure right iso 800 on the 400D is still very good.
With birds in flight and sports I'm often at iso 800 using a 400D. Sometimes it is better to overexpose a little then come back down in PP to help with noise.


----------

